# Residential & Comercial Plowing & Removal



## LappCo. (Sep 8, 2004)

Lapp Construction, in business for 27 years serving the western New York areas. Now welcoming applicants for snow removal and plowing contracts. From contracts to emergency "Dig outs". 
Fully Insured!!
Located in Allegany, NY
Call 716-907-3452
E-Mail [email protected]


----------

